# Trimbles...



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Here are some older pics of my Trimbles. Things will look quite a bit different in a month or two.

Yep, the polkadot job has gone to a better place, that great gig in the sky, FirstFlight. Excellent job on the restore, Jeff.

Wow, you really can post a lot of photos here...


----------



## Srexy (Jan 19, 2004)

NICE!!

I always wondered how those things rode?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Last trimble I owned...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Srexy said:


> NICE!!
> 
> I always wondered how those things rode?


 Smooooooth. Stable in the middle & rear, and quick in the front end. They downhill especially well. With a 5degree bontrager fork, they absolutely sing. There's a sort of feeling, no matter how fast you're going, that you can spin the bars completely into a turn, and the bike has no qualms about doing it at all. The challenge is hanging on yourself for those... I've laid em down a few times from leaning over further & further into turns till the tires gave out, or hit rocks sticking up.

I've wondered if it could simply be a case of finally having found a frame that fits me properly, and have asked around a bit. The other owners I've talked about it with tend to agree, they downhill very well, but most don't use them anymore due to U-brakes & 1" headtubes. So, I've got a fix for this in the works.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There they are!
I was waiting for this thread.


----------



## nikh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great bikes, great pics.

Look forward to the updates.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Fix for U-brakes is to use a Magura hydraulic rim brake, just have to slot the mounts a little, and flip the mounts vertically. You also need to make up a brake booster of some sort, I'm using a Shimano U brake booster on mine.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*brakefix*

Yep, Maguras are nice, I rode those forr a few seasons too. I wanted something a little lighter, so... in about a week, there's a little thing that goes a little something like this... shooting for some machine time this weekend. I'm having 10 sets made. If you want one, let me know, there are still a few unreserved.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

The cost of the parts would probably be worth more than the whole bike.

Is on a early 90s GT Karakaroum (sp?) that I use as a beginner trials bike.

It was virtually brand new when I bought it a year ago, still had the nubs on the tires, and rock hard brake pads on it. It was bought for a woman as it had a huge GT gel saddle on it.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Ah, nevermind then! I was thinking your U brake was affixed to a Trimble...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

No Trimble, sorry.

My old mtn bikes aren't anything special, just old steel. 
GT Avalanche
GT Karakaroum
Concorde Half-Trak


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*It's...*

Kathleen Fitzsimmons!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

do you guys remember anything about the trimble trials bike? there is an old one, still built up, in a shop in florida. i am no trimble expert, but it looks like the same old trimble hardtail frame, just lacking the seat tube. the one i saw (and even rode around a bit) was pink to purple fade with zebra stripes. sort of mystifying really, a carbon trials frame.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

I do remember, and it's funny you should be the one to bring it up, uphiller. The seattubeless frame was originally built as a hillclimb event bike. Only a couple were made. Had a pic years ago, but lost it.
Not suprised it became a trials bike, Floridas raging hillclimb series notwithstanding, it'd be pretty hard for a shop to sell a 1500 frame without a way to sit down...
If I had ponied the money, Brent would have built an allsop beam version of his frame around that model. Beam bikes were selling remarkably well (& still are to an extent), because, lack of marketing aside, they're perfect for riding & racing in this region A Trimble subframe would have been hard to top, with that portion of frame weighing just a little over 2 lbs, and having the aesthetic edge as well. Anyway...

Any recollection of which shop exactly?
Thanks!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Any recollection of which shop exactly?
Thanks![/QUOTE]
hey superpetis,
the shop was spincycle in gainesville, florida. i think the chances of the owner selling the bike are about nil, as he does have some old/ weird stuff hanging around and never wants to get rid of it. the bike in question, still built up, sits in the front window, i guess as an attention-getter.
for what it's worth, the number is 352 373 3355.
tim


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*The New Trimble...*

Word has it, Brent is considering building again. This time a properly updated frame, modern-day standards, & all. 15 years of refinement, this should be good!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

uphiller said:


> Any recollection of which shop exactly?
> Thanks!


 hey superpetis,
the shop was spincycle in gainesville, florida. i think the chances of the owner selling the bike are about nil, as he does have some old/ weird stuff hanging around and never wants to get rid of it. the bike in question, still built up, sits in the front window, i guess as an attention-getter.
for what it's worth, the number is 352 373 3355.
tim[/QUOTE]

So wierd...

I drove by there a few days ago and did a doubletake at the thing but I wasn't sure what it was, now I know!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*"modern day standards" meaning?*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Word has it, Brent is considering building again. This time a properly updated frame, modern-day standards, & all. 15 years of refinement, this should be good!


 4in. susp. forks, discs only, singlespeeds or full susp. 5 x5. hmmm... but i prefer old time standards like low bikes with precise steering and lightweight wheels. lightweight, an outdated concept!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Flexy suspesion fork stiffer than cromo rigid?*



colker1 said:


> 4in. susp. forks, discs only, singlespeeds or full susp. 5 x5. hmmm... but i prefer old time standards like low bikes with precise steering and lightweight wheels. lightweight, an outdated concept!


Yes, the rigid forks are more uh rigid. They offer more precise steering. Especially on paper. But the ironic thing is, when you start hitting lots of bumps at speed theyre getting bounced and jarred around a lot more than a flexy suspension fork deflects. I was thinking about that the other day down a gnarly, rocky, single track while on a full rigid bike. I was thinking how the front end was really getting moved around through the bumps, where with a suspension fork, even though they have some inherent flex, they are much more stable and allow you to put the front wheel right where you want it in rough terrain. Granted my rigid skills are not what they used to be. Maybe thats half the problem....... My "rigid skills" have withered away. Just a thought I had the other day......


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*fast*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Yes, the rigid forks are more uh rigid. They offer more precise steering. Especially on paper. But the ironic thing is, when you start hitting lots of bumps at speed theyre getting bounced and jarred around a lot more than a flexy suspension fork deflects. I was thinking about that the other day down a gnarly, rocky, single track while on a full rigid bike. I was thinking how the front end was really getting moved around through the bumps, where with a suspension fork, even though they have some inherent flex, they are much more stable and allow you to put the front wheel right where you want it in rough terrain. Granted my rigid skills are not what they used to be. Maybe thats half the problem....... My "rigid skills" have withered away. Just a thought I had the other day......


susp. forks make you go faster. but they s#$%^ bycicle geometry. susp. forks sghould be an option. i remember trying to buy a rigid bike in 1995... they were no longer available. all bikes(production) had mag 21's or ... indys. they were more expensive. nevermind i rode slow, technical terrain where a flexy diving fork won't help.
susp. forks are disposable. they don't last, those seals will be gone fast.. they are exepnsive to maintain. they are ugly... i guess i should buy a ritchey and shut up.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

So wierd...

I drove by there a few days ago and did a doubletake at the thing but I wasn't sure what it was, now I know![/QUOTE]

hey, 
i graduated from there in may last year. i rode a warlock most of the time, that was the bike that got made in gainesville, the one with the 24" wheels and gears, short rear end, etc. in case you didn't already know. 
do we know each other?
tim


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> susp. forks make you go faster. but they s#$%^ bycicle geometry. susp. forks sghould be an option. i remember trying to buy a rigid bike in 1995... they were no longer available. all bikes(production) had mag 21's or ... indys. they were more expensive. nevermind i rode slow, technical terrain where a flexy diving fork won't help.
> susp. forks are disposable. they don't last, those seals will be gone fast.. they are exepnsive to maintain. they are ugly... i guess i should buy a ritchey and shut up.


If you're looking for a light unsuspended bike that goes just about anywhere, you should ride a CX bike. Ritchey makes a nice one by the way.

The CX gives you the feel of an old MTB, but climbs faster than anything you've ever ridden. As long as you stay away from rock gardens, and don't mind brushing off a lille downhill speed, it's a fun ride.

Now back to our regularly scheduled retro discussion.....


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

uphiller said:


> So wierd...
> 
> I drove by there a few days ago and did a doubletake at the thing but I wasn't sure what it was, now I know!


hey, 
i graduated from there in may last year. i rode a warlock most of the time, that was the bike that got made in gainesville, the one with the 24" wheels and gears, short rear end, etc. in case you didn't already know. 
do we know each other?
tim[/QUOTE]

Nope, my first year here.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*cx*



laffeaux said:


> If you're looking for a light unsuspended bike that goes just about anywhere, you should ride a CX bike. Ritchey makes a nice one by the way.
> 
> The CX gives you the feel of an old MTB, but climbs faster than anything you've ever ridden. As long as you stay away from rock gardens, and don't mind brushing off a lille downhill speed, it's a fun ride.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled retro discussion.....


i've been giving a long hard look at the strong cx... don't know the name. i like everything: tubing, geometry, big tire clearance, price... except the military theme name and painting which look silly to me.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i've been giving a long hard look at the strong cx... don't know the name. i like everything: tubing, geometry, big tire clearance, price... except the military theme name and painting which look silly to me.


It would be hard to go wrong with a Strong frame. Honoring the Buffalo Soldiers is kind of cool, and since he's in Montana (as they were), that's pretty cool. I'm not crazy about the graphics either though.

Tire clearance is key. I have a Ritchey and a Bontrager CX. The Bontrager will not take a 38mm tire in the rear, which limits it a bit. The Ritchey will take the larger tires which is nice for non-racing applications.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Old bikes.*

Hey Acme54321,
Thanks for the info! That's pretty cool that he's hanging onto it. If it were for sale I'd jump & "rescue" it, but otherwise, it's just kinda cool to know it's in good hands. Say, either of you guys think you could snag a photo for the thread? There was only one photo ever in print of one of those, and it was tiny, & black & white, and taken from a ways away. Plus, I seem to have lost that issue... It'd be pretty kickass though to see one after all this time.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*sheer and unrelenting madness...*

As for the new/old & susp/rigid argument, I used to strongly take sides on that sort of thing. There are some excellent points in either direction. ...which is exactly why I now have more bikes than pairs of pants. If I'm in the mood for a certain feel or terrain, I know which bike'll give the best performance in any situation, while minimizing damage on trail & bike. Rock-bashing trail/smooth woodsy trail, Colorado hills/Wisconsin hills, 1 bottle of mead/4 bottles, all these things are taken into account. So the key isn't to have the right bike, it's to have LOTS of right bikes! And that is how you justify a chronic obsession to a significant other. And usually why I'm looking for significant others...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> As for the new/old & susp/rigid argument, I used to strongly take sides on that sort of thing. There are some excellent points in either direction. ...which is exactly why I now have more bikes than pairs of pants. If I'm in the mood for a certain feel or terrain, I know which bike'll give the best performance in any situation, while minimizing damage on trail & bike. Rock-bashing trail/smooth woodsy trail, Colorado hills/Wisconsin hills, 1 bottle of mead/4 bottles, all these things are taken into account. So the key isn't to have the right bike, it's to have LOTS of right bikes! And that is how you justify a chronic obsession to a significant other. And usually why I'm looking for significant others...


Very well said Pete! I agree.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Trimble Trials*

Thanks to Filletbrazed for the archaeology, just getting the pic in here...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Odd Bird...*

Yep, hillclimb bike it was. It was an easy way to shave a couple pounds. As long as you could handle the anaerobic nightmare of climbing the face of a mountain without a recovery period in your spin (or standing approximation).

Stock (if you could call it that) trials was probably the best use for it, but even still, it'd be weird lacking the edge of a saddle to brace against here & there. This frame scaled down for a mod trials getup might have been pretty cool.

I'm still holding out for a juicy colour shot from that shop in Florida...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Ouch! That would be an anaerobic/inefficient nightmare!!! Im actually more of a "sit down" climber but still, to not even have the option! That looks painful! Reminds me of that race Cindy Whitehead won after her seatpost broke early in the race..... Tough chic.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

....some old team trimble....


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Stock (if you could call it that) trials was probably the best use for it, but even still, it'd be weird lacking the edge of a saddle to brace against here & there. This frame scaled down for a mod trials getup might have been pretty cool.
> 
> actually, stock trials bikes these days increasingly lack seats, and monty as well as megamo and koxx, all offer stock bikes lacking any provision for a seat.
> i think the biggest problem with the bike is the material- trials is a discipline where the frame gets smacked directly on objects fairly often.
> tim


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

huelse said:


> ....some old team trimble....


Gotta love that Berkely Trailers Union (BTU) sticker on there. I think some of those guys in the early days would use hockey masks for helmets. Classic.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Woah, you're right. No seats! Weird. Don't know if I could keep track of where my vertical center was going. Maybe that's why I suck at trials...

Don't know about the materials being an issue, those were pretty early, and a lot of the early ones were mostly fiberglass, and very very thick. If I remember right the front underside was a 15 ply lam. The top nuts of fire hydrants always seem to get me, and I've got more than one carcass around here with a major rip in the downtube. Still, the recent Ultrasound I had done before beginning it's restore revealed no damage to the trimble, after 16 years of hard riding and being occasionally subject to the trouncings of a prancing idiot or two.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Tales of the night of the Pan-Galactic GargleBlaster...*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Yep, Maguras are nice, I rode those forr a few seasons too. I wanted something a little lighter, so... in about a week, there's a little thing that goes a little something like this... shooting for some machine time this weekend. I'm having 10 sets made. If you want one, let me know, there are still a few unreserved.


Looks a wee bit more like this...

If you think you'll grab a trimble someday, what'll inevitably happen, is, you'll realize they ride incredibly well. One thing will stand out though. The rear U Brake just sucks. You might blow a hundred bucks on a suntour rollercam. You might hate it, and blow $200 on a WTB togglecam. You might get obsessive and spend $450 on a McMahon Powerlink rear brake, only to spend half that again on replacement hardware to make it work, and go hoarse cursing the day it was made while trying to set it up. Probability is high, that it will cost you a lot of time and well-being. I'm putting the remaining 6 of these up on mtbr, & whatevers left on ebay. I'm not making more of these. 7075 T-6. Alum. The slotted bracket, a pair of eccentrics and a hose guide (for yer rear u studs) are included in each set. You provide chainring bolts to yank em all togethrer.

Watch for em on mtbr classifieds if you want one. Going up Sunday (2-15-04) night.


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Pulli Trimble*

My Everyday ride!. I liberated this 92/93' Trimble frame NOS from a local shop. It was new and squirrled away. Its not a RETRO build. Spicer Ti fork. I'm going for Paul "Thumbies" and LOVE Levers for the trick feel shortly. My personal opinion is, while not light as modern carbon, the lower front end is wicked quick. The short rear is excellent climbing. Its not that this bike has "passive" suspension, I think the whole bike as a unit has a muted trail feel, which is very comfortable.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*The Acid Marshmello rides again...*

Here's my daily ride, though I generally ride the MachineTech Laceups behind it, the spins are pretty rubbery... and just for uphiller, a closeup of the superwickedbad rear McMahon Powerlink brake.
The story on the rear brake is exceptionally long and dull, and goes something like this... I've tried every conceivable rear brake on these frames, and let me say, there are better options:
Ultimately a ToggleCam is the best option, but as anyone on this site probably already knows, odds are better that you'll dying of typhoid looking for one than actually finding one.
The next best option is a rollercam, minus the cam. You instead start a longish length of cable from a hanger in front of the seattube, around one side, through a roller, back around the front of the seattube, through the other roller, and back into the cable hanger. This setup works with long pull V levers, which is nice, cause you can then get a consistent feel by running V's on the fork of your choice, and a proper matching set of levers...
This ultralight and wickedtrick-looking anomaly of a brake cost me $650, showed up with unsalvageable washers & bushings, 3 pairs of bent & broken springs, and eventually required the sale of what was left of my soul at a crossroads at midnight to get em set up in such a way as to do anything that resembled a function. Not wanting to deal with it last time I overhauled, I actually took it in to my local high end shop to have them do it. Two weeks later, he said they'd wasted 12 hours on it already, and couldn't get it to work predictably, and would I please come get it the hell out of his shop before they decide to charge me for the time, or simply close the shop out of frustration...
So the mississippi delta it was...

You'd think a sane, reasonable person might hit a limit. Some sort of threshold. Just sell the bugger off, get a wtb, some therapy, and take the first steps down the long road to self-purification again. But, not only am I a sentimental sap, but aparrently a real stingy one at that. All the hours and money I'll never get back out of this trinket keeps it on my daily ride, where it now performs just fine anyway, thanks to my new riding partner, who it should be noted is quite clever with a guitar...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hm, that's not much of a closeup. How bout this...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> You'd think a sane, reasonable person might hit a limit. Some sort of threshold. Just sell the bugger off, get a wtb, some therapy, and take the first steps down the long road to self-purification again. But, not only am I a sentimental sap, but aparrently a real stingy one at that. All the hours and money I'll never get back out of this trinket keeps it on my daily ride, where it now performs just fine anyway, thanks to my new riding partner, who it should be noted is quite clever with a guitar...


Passionate...the word you're looking for is 'passionate'...ya' crazy bastard! 

I think that finding a way to use both an OnZa chill pill and a Ringle Mojo on the same bike at the same time is pretty cool!

Looks like fun to ride!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Pete,
Thanks for the pics. Man, I thought I was the king of wacky rim brakes and setting them up. Camless rollercams mutated into a U-Brake stud-mounted IRD Switchback, and that with V-Brake levers? MRC Powerlinks, meant for a direct cable attachment to the brake, set up instead with TWO cable hangers, one of which is upside down? And I thought my idea of a Pedersen SE U-Brake with a Cannondale Force 40 cam was out there. 
Well, any idea if that rollercam setup could be made to work as a front wheel setup on a bike that has a normal 5"-ish headtube? How well does this setup work? Exactly what levers did you use?
And how does the Powerlink perform, as you have it set up? Having fooled around on some BMX bikes with a rear 990 and a cable hanger in front of the seattube, not to mention my experiences with cantilevers, I know that even a little bit if slack in the straddle cable can lead to a seriously crummy-performing brake, since you waste cable pull and time before the slack gets tugged out of the straddle cable and the brakes really start working.
You have in any case beat me by a mile. Hats off, and thanks for making my day.
Tim


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Brakes on Trimble*

Pete,
I've been using a Odyssey (BMX) U brake on the rear, with a Tektro lever. It is very powerful and I have yet to have a problem.
Brents new frame takes V brakes too.
Martin


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I posted pics of my install of a Magura hydraulic rim brakes on U brake posts over on this old Brake board post.

If you used a set of the older HS-22 I'd guess that would qualify for vintage. (pics are of a HS-33 set)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=13890


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

Has anyone owned (or even remember) one of the original Trimbles before they added the "Upside-down 4" design with the downtube-to-bottom reinforcing tube? Guess they were way too flexy...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Carbon Cross vs I-4*

Yep, the carbon cross, I had heard that he'd only gotten about a dozen of em out of the shop before it became the Inverted 4 . I know of one sitting in a box in a shop NOS with a full xcd build, but I'm saving the purchase for next year sometime. Plenty flexy, but they sure are pretty.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

They sure are pretty. If you change your mind on that nos Trimble, let me know...


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Trimble*

I think I'm going to sell mine that I have pictured above in the thread (Black with titanium straight blade fork). I'll post if I put it on EBAY. It was NOS last year when I got it, I have since ridden it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pulli said:


> I think I'm going to sell mine that I have pictured above in the thread (Black with titanium straight blade fork). I'll post if I put it on EBAY. It was NOS last year when I got it, I have since ridden it.


I hate to say it Martin...but if that post goes up, I'll be deleting it.
For Sale/eBay posts are not allowed I'm afraid.

But...if you want to put it in the MTBR classifieds and post _that_ here (and link to eBay from the ad)...those posts tend to be left alone.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Does there excist a Trimble bar/stem combo?*

I just bought a bike and the seller told me it featured a bar/stem combo with the name Trimble on it. I have never seen.  I will collect the bike later this week, but of sourse I am currious. Could somebody tell me?

Melvin


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yep, the one peice bar/stem combos were supposedly made by Brents brother Roo (not to be confused with the other Trimble, James, who made the billboard-on-wheels road bike). The bar/stem combo though not light, goes with the frame like milk & honey. Should you decide to pass it on, please consider me! I've got a major mona bone jakon for one.


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

*Any FS Trimbles floating around?*

I recall a Full Suspension Trimble with the rubber bladder suspension (or, if you prefer, the Gizbag). First Flight's website says it was only a prototype, but someone somewhere has got to have one of these babies...

Hah! Gizbag...


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hehe, yeah, the Gizbag bike was pretty wild. I had just finished working on a nearly identical (functionally) rear suspension design at the time, and was incredibly suprised to find my bike design idol himself coming out swinging with his modified front/Augspurger ti rear. I remember for a minute getting carried away and anticipating some marconi/tesla battle of the bike designers silliness. Then things took a different turn. Anyway, note that Mr Castellano was no where in sight at the time. Boy, I know I've got the article somewhere. mmm, think the issue was bicycle guide, march 1993 or so...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*on Trimble Roo*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Yep, the one peice bar/stem combos were supposedly made by Brents brother Roo (not to be confused with the other Trimble, James, who made the billboard-on-wheels road bike). The bar/stem combo though not light, goes with the frame like milk & honey. Should you decide to pass it on, please consider me! I've got a major mona bone jakon for one.


Okay, so I have an original Trimble (related) part. Great!  I already have the bike at my house now (it´s a Miyata Century). The bar/stem combo a nice piece for sure.This is written on it; ¨a composite TRIMBLE ROO handlebar¨. Now I know Roo is the brother of Brent. That it is not the lightest part around is absolutely no problem for me. For me it is more important that´s such a crucial part is sturdy.

I am sorry, but I won´t separate from the part. I agree it would be an excellent match on a Trimble, but also on this Miyata it looks great. BTW if I would separate we had to deal with the fact that I am in Europe and you in the US.  That makes acquiring a bit more complicated.

I hope to make some pics soon and I will post them in this forum. Thanks for your info!

Melvin


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Super Disco Breakin...*



flyingsuperpetis said:


> Here are some older pics of my Trimbles. Things will look quite a bit different in a month or two.
> 
> OK, so it took a touch longer than a month, but here's what my other Trimble turned out like. I hotrodded it out to showcase a couple of our new products, so it's a bit like taking a 34 ford & souping it up. Old frame, pretty heavily customized, and decked out with some of the most exotic but identifiable drivestuff around. Now I get to ride it. Finally. It's marvellously light, and even stops when you pull the brake! Plus, the parts don't creak & groan when you stand on em.
> 
> Went with a mix of some of my favourite stuff. 92g Ibis Helfrich Ti stem, sacrificial flite evolution carbon "saddle", 99g easton bar, alien carbon post, '04 30speed campy drivetrain. 1" Marzocchi Marathon SL, Cane Creek Zonos Ti Disc wheelset w/campy cass body, Formula b4sl discs... yeah discs. I know I know, I'm evil, but I kept the white one pristine for special occasions, so I felt a bit more free to let loose with this one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> flyingsuperpetis said:
> 
> 
> > Went with a mix of some of my favourite stuff. 92g Ibis Helfrich Ti stem, sacrificial flite evolution carbon "saddle", 99g easton bar, alien carbon post, '04 30speed campy drivetrain. 1" Marzocchi Marathon SL, Cane Creek Zonos Ti Disc wheelset w/campy cass body, Formula b4sl discs... yeah discs. I know I know, I'm evil, but I kept the white one pristine for special occasions, so I felt a bit more free to let loose with this one.
> ...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Flite Evolution*



Rumpfy said:


> Ha, ha....I went with an Evo Flite saddle on my Slingshot originally....1 ride, sold it. My skinny ass couldn't handle it! Coolest looking saddle ever...but ouch, major ouch.


Major Ouch...really? I actually find it more compliant and forgiving than the regular Flite. The only problem is that I snap the rails out of the nose about every 6 months. I have quite a collection of extra light paperweights.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

@flyingsuperpetis,

30speed Campa.. nice one. Is that shifter made with indexes (I hope so...) and show us some close ups of the trickery you have beneath your bars to cope with that....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> flyingsuperpetis said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some older pics of my Trimbles. Things will look quite a bit different in a month or two.
> ...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Any chance that neon zebra number ever belonged to Jimmy Rosasco?He was Trimble's main rider back in the late eighties and rode a paint job just like that one.He used to do a few late season races in the Northeast(notably Mt.Peter in Warwick,NY)every year before heading home to Florida for the winter.If I recall,he used to train and travel with Jan Wiejak
on the NORBA circuit.Both real good guys.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Any chance that neon zebra number ever belonged to Jimmy Rosasco?He was Trimble's main rider back in the late eighties and rode a paint job just like that one.He used to do a few late season races in the Northeast(notably Mt.Peter in Warwick,NY)every year before heading home to Florida for the winter.If I recall,he used to train and travel with Jan Wiejak
> on the NORBA circuit.Both real good guys.


 Nope, this ones just a spare Team bike that wound up in a shop, then into the hands of a motocrosser who had more bikes than he had interest to ride them. I do remember the caption to this photo specifically saying that Rosasco & Wiejak were both really fun guys the circuit could use more of, or something to that effect. An odd caption, I thought at the time.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, I've recv'd quite a lot of q's about the setup on this bike over the last few days, and my time available to email & whatnot is shrinking fast, so I thought I'd try to kill a few proverbials with one stone. Here's the deal.

This frame is #478, one of the later ones, before he went to the Unlimited series models. My decision to update the frame was aided by my inadvertent removal of the driveside brake stud insert from the frame. Filed, filled, & covered the post hole with new cloth, & filled in the forward bottlebolt hole. Drilled out the housing stop directly behind the head tube to accept the hydro hose, machined a near identical thread in hose guide to fit the 10mmx1.25 stud insert on the non driveside, measured a few different frames dropouts, and designed the disc adapter (see below for an even more long winded description) with enough adjustability to fit em all +25% of that variance. Picked up a nice Marzocchi Marathon SL, had Marz press a new 1" steerer in it, and repainted the whole works in its original Tigerstripe team paint job. In the mean time, we'd finished our prototypes of our cranksets, which are installed, and the shifter mounts to hold the internals of Campys record ergo 3 x 10 road levers. Cane Creek agreed to offer their top of the line Zonos wheelset with a Campy cassette body, & we just had to go with their knockout ti spoked version. Ultralight cassette by Marchisio, Campy Record Carbon ders, a Carbon Alien seatpost, Twin ti Eggos, & pana trailblaster 1.8s bring the package to right about 20 lbs. A half lb of weight loss isn't worth the loss in front end control though, so the fork stays. The bike will see use as a demo ride at races & events here around the midwest. It's gonna get a lowjack glued in the seat tube before going anywhere though.

Thanks for all the inquiries, hope this answered all of em.

She barely qualifies as vintage anymore, but she's still just as classy as ever.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

That shifter is awesome. That whole bike is awesome. Love the cranks. I cant imagine how much money you put into that thing... Well, actually I can and the figure I have is a $hitload!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Trimble ROO*

Here a pic of ¨a composite Trimble ROO handlebar¨ (this is written on top the stem/bar intersection):









Unfortunately it is a not so high quality pic.

I like the damping qualities of the combo. It compensates a bit for my non-suspended very sturdy Miyata frame. 

Melvin


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*Trimble RooBar*

here are two pics of my 1988 bought Trimble Roo BarStem combo made out off Carbonfibre wrapped around CrMo fittings - 150mm - 0? 

send me a message for details ... 

Martin


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thats very nice FSP  cranks & shifters as repeated are gorgeous


----------



## Pulli (Feb 7, 2004)

*Trimble Specialized???*

Somebody...PETE

Did Trimble have a coop with Specialized at one point?
I remember once you telling me about Ned making comment about the Trimble being superfast, which I agree with.

Curious in PA waiting on new Trimble exotics.

PS
How many frames did DEAN actually produce?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Pulli said:


> Somebody...PETE
> 
> Did Trimble have a coop with Specialized at one point?
> I remember once you telling me about Ned making comment about the Trimble being superfast, which I agree with.
> ...


 Hey M,
Nope, there was no specialized Trimble project, though it is interesting that several people seem to remember there being one. Just not Brent Trimble or Specialized...

I did discover that there were actually somewhere between zero and one frames built for Dean. It was close, but in the end, next to building that showbike, it was a no-go.

There's a mind-paralyzing amount of preparatory work in getting composite monocoque frames ready to build. In addition, there's the usual difficulties of starting a new business organization. But it's been slow going. If we were just going to weld tubes together, we'd probably have a years production done by now. We're still a couple months away from sellable frames.

I've been working on our computer stuff as well, getting email, website, & mailer stuff set up. In all the e-trauma, I seem to have lost a bit of email... people have been informing me. If anyone has emailed & not gotten a response, certainly drop me a line again & I'll get back to you. Thanks everybody.

Pete


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Also regarding the airbag bike... MBA ran a B&W picture of one in an article on the origin of various suspension designs a few years ago. I believe they said there were something like 4 or 6 frames made and sold to customers (it was definitely less than 10) but the pictured bike used a One-Off titanium front end, not the trimble carbon boom-tube of the blue one that was reviewed by Bicycle Guide in 1993. That at least suggests two were built at the minimum.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yep, several One-Off versions exist, a handful of Trimble versions, and a few really wild ones with integrated forks & things as well. Brent & Mike shared a couple Interbike ventures, so the two working together was a natural progression.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

my long retired trimble. it was a great bike back in the day. actually my second - the first one cracked & i recieved this one on warranty (which saw the same fate a few years later). cool bikes.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

schwing!
look fwd to more details


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

thats looks nice but i think its a pre-production model. i want to see the full unveiling of the final product. now, that will be something to see!!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*oh my word*

that is the bees knees...


----------



## TrimbleClan#388 (Oct 22, 2004)

*no leaking*

This is not a leak. It is a picture I took while riding with Brent. Don't delete this...


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... something old and original  in old europe










ciao
flo


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... something old and original  in old europe
> ciao
> flo


 Flo, I remember you beating me on that, but didn't realize it was you.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Flo - I like the red. Very sharp.


----------



## bigbiker09 (Aug 3, 2006)

The message is an advertisement or spam.
(NOTE: It has been an "unwritten" rule for us to let it slide, when people who buy an Mtbr Classified ad, post in the forums. However, due to the recent increase in these ads, we will now be locking these types of posts. And you may NOT post an ad in more than 1 forum.)

In addition to #3 above, please do not post Classified Ads/Want Ads/Trade Ads in the message board forum. Please post these in our Classifieds Section


----------



## katfitz (Aug 30, 2011)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Kathleen Fitzsimmons!


Hey, who you calling crazy? I was just having fun! The Trimble bike rocked.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

katfitz said:


> Hey, who you calling crazy? I was just having fun! The Trimble bike rocked.


oh my god.


----------



## katfitz (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh my god, what? Do you Trimble?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

katfitz said:


> Oh my god, what? Do you Trimble?


It only took 7 and a half years to find you.  I don't Trimble but I wouldn't mind Trimbling. Welcome to the forum, KatFitz.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

that tigered trimble with the campy stuff is rad! does it still exist like this?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rigidftw said:


> that tigered trimble with the campy stuff is rad! does it still exist like this?


I believe it was stolen from Interbike. Might exist somewhere.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I believe it was stolen from Interbike. Might exist somewhere.


that's a bummer.


----------



## katfitz (Aug 30, 2011)

It was stolen at Mammoth the next day. I do still have one, not built at the moment, a green fade color with black strips. Won many races on that one too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

katfitz said:


> It was stolen at Mammoth the next day. I do still have one, not built at the moment, a green fade color with black strips. Won many races on that one too.


Build it back up and post pics!


----------



## katfitz (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. Building that bike has been on the to do list for awhile, perhaps this winter I will make a bigger effort at that.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Zombie thread revival

Here's mine hopefully to see dirt this weekend
















Rumpfy,
I know you have one (or two) and raced it at Keyesville this year. 
Let's see your Trimble


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Zombie thread revival
> 
> Here's mine hopefully to see dirt this weekend
> 
> ...


Major zombie thread!

Well...I hate to show you up...but ok.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That's the way Mr. Rumpferoni!


----------

